# Willie mullins ?



## bonny (24 January 2016)

Just musing after watching the racing yesterday and today, his horses are in a different league, the 4 winners were unchallenged and look more or less unbeatable. What's he doing that nobody else is ? Must be hard for the British trainers to know that come the big races they have no chance ?


----------



## Dobiegirl (24 January 2016)

I  just think he has some rich owners that are buying the best there is, obviously he is a master trainer and seems a really nice guy, other Irish trainers must be feeling the affect as well.


Although he does seem to have the best horses I cant help thinking Cheltenham is going to be a bit of a whitewash and thats a shame, I just hope Cue Card comes up trumps in the Gold Cup and perhaps another trainer has a very dark horse in his stable who we have yet to see who will come out and even up the score a bit.

Having said all that WMs horses are just superb, I dont bet just the odd flutter, its all about the horses for me and watching his horses over the weekend has been a real treat.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (24 January 2016)

He has all the best horses, it happens every so often in NH racing, part of a long term plan coming to fruition, people will be sourcing horses for him, and he will have no pressure to produce them a year early. 
Once you have a lot of class horses in the yard, you get the best staff, best owners etc, but also it raises the level of all the horses in the yard as they are working along with the best. They are also looking better this year than ever before.


----------



## bonny (24 January 2016)

Bonkers2 said:



			He has all the best horses, it happens every so often in NH racing, part of a long term plan coming to fruition, people will be sourcing horses for him, and he will have no pressure to produce them a year early.
		
Click to expand...

Obviously he has some owners with serious money but they so has the likes of Paul Nicholls. There has to be more to it than that ?


----------



## splashgirl45 (24 January 2016)

wonder if it is anything to do with the ground.   I think they have more rain in Ireland than England and maybe the horses are happier in deep going...they did seem to get through it better than the others.....I remember a program showing willie mullins horses on exercise and all had some sort chambon or draw reins on, maybe that muscles them up differently?


----------



## Dobiegirl (24 January 2016)

Dont forget Giggingston stud have horses with other trainers but its a bit worrying when you get people like the Wylies(SP) who have most of their horses with WMs.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (24 January 2016)

It swings in roundabouts. A few years ago Nichols couldn't be beaten - Kauto, Denman, Big Bucks, Twist Magic, Master Minded etc. It is just Mullins' turn. Alot of his staff have come from Nichols - they follow the glory. In a year or two it could be Twiston Davies who has a plethora of stars and the staff will flock to him, it could go back to being a few Pipe years and they will all go back to Devon. Ruby Wallsh knew what he was doing when he went back home from Nichols - he knew what was in Mullins yard waiting to come through. He isn't stupid.

Mullins does have some superb horses just now and I would dearly love some outsiders to come up and pick up the prizes at Cheltenham before it gets boring.


----------



## bonny (24 January 2016)

EKW said:



			It swings in roundabouts. A few years ago Nichols couldn't be beaten - Kauto, Denman, Big Bucks, Twist Magic, Master Minded etc. It is just Mullins' turn. Alot of his staff have come from Nichols - they follow the glory. In a year or two it could be Twiston Davies who has a plethora of stars and the staff will flock to him, it could go back to being a few Pipe years and they will all go back to Devon. Ruby Wallsh knew what he was doing when he went back home from Nichols - he knew what was in Mullins yard waiting to come through. He isn't stupid.

Mullins does have some superb horses just now and I would dearly love some outsiders to come up and pick up the prizes at Cheltenham before it gets boring.
		
Click to expand...

I can't think of a horse on this side of the water that could compete with his horses though and he seems to have all the championship races sewn up. Possibly Sprinter Sacre could have a chance but he would need to be back to his best. The rest they might as well just give Mullins and his owners the trophies now !


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (24 January 2016)

But look at Annie Power last year, and Un Du Sceaux (or however you spell it!) Time before last - they have to jump to win. Anything could happen and some horses come to life at cheltenham. I can't see Mullins' big guns being beaten if they stay on their feet but I would dearly love for a random to throw a spanner in the works!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (24 January 2016)

But no, now you mention it I also can not think of anything of that class over here just now. Personly I think Sprinter Sacre is over rated and The New One has never truly lived up to expectation. He makes everything look like such hard work these days.


----------



## bonny (24 January 2016)

EKW said:



			But no, now you mention it I also can not think of anything of that class over here just now. Personly I think Sprinter Sacre is over rated and The New One has never truly lived up to expectation. He makes everything look like such hard work these days.
		
Click to expand...

Sprinter Sacre at his best was awesome but it's hard to believe that will return now and as for The New One we've all tried to have faith in him as he's the best 2 miler we've got but he's a long long way behind a lot of horses in Mullins yard and hasn't got a chance in the Champion Hurdle. It might be that the only races he doesn't win are the handicaps .


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (24 January 2016)

I found Master Minded far, far more impressive than Sprinter Sacre. When he stood off a fence he stood off a fence! I dunno I have just never warmed to SS.


----------



## bonny (24 January 2016)

Did you watch Douvan today ? How good could he be ? Even Mullins says he doesn't know and that he could be the best he's seen and that says something !


----------



## Dobiegirl (24 January 2016)

Cheltenham is such a test and those fences take some jumping especially the speed  they go, they always manage to throw up the unexpected winner.  I know we havent seen Dodging Bullets yet but cant believe he will win the Champion Chase.

If it all goes to plan for WMs he is going to end up Champion Trainer.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (25 January 2016)

Dodging Bullets was the best of an uninspiring crop for me. Not a vintage year for 2 Milers. I will admit that I find racing very boring when the same names come romping home miles clear with no challengers. I was glad Nicholas Canyon won the other week to lowered Faugheens flag although the tables turned again yesterday. 

I much prefered the few years of rivalry we got between Moscow Flyer, Azertyuiop and Well Cheif. And then the Denman, Kauto Star, Neptune Collages and Imperial Commander years. They are what racing is about. The highs, the lows, the battles, the fights. Picking your champion and sticking by them no matter what.


----------



## popsdosh (25 January 2016)

Dobiegirl said:



			If it all goes to plan for WMs he is going to end up Champion Trainer.
		
Click to expand...

 Yes the first Irish trainer for more than 50 yrs


----------



## KautoStar1 (25 January 2016)

I think Ruby most definitely knew what was waiting for him back in Ireland when he broke up with PFN in the same way he probably knew that the golden days at Ditcheat were over, for a while at least.  The chance to maintain the standards he&#8217;s achieved with the likes of Faugheen, Douvan, Annie Power, Min, Un Des Saux, etc etc etc and stay at the top of his game until retirement is a no brainer.   He has been a very clever man to have aligned himself to two great stables over the last 20 years.

Lucky Willie Mullins.


----------



## Mariposa (25 January 2016)

They're very impressive.  Douvan yesterday was sheer class, such a beautiful horse too - a real joy to watch.

However - there's no reason for a total Mullins whitewash at Cheltenham.  I still fancy Peace and Co for the Champion Hurdle, Cue Card goes so well around Cheltenham and what about amazing Thistlecrack in the World Hurdle?! And as for Sprinter Sacre V Un Deux Sceaux -the irish horse might be in flying form, but Sprinter Sacre jumps a lot better than him!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (30 January 2016)

Djakadam - You have to jump to win! 

Smad Place has certainly come into himself this season! Many Clouds bless him is a super horse he just isn't a top class horse, he is a very good handicapper.


----------



## MyBoyChe (30 January 2016)

Exactly EKW, thats why I much prefer the NH game!


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 January 2016)

Rich Richie is very useful to WM.  As much as racing needs these multi millionaires I do find it a little boring when the same owners swamp racing and take every prize going.

His horses would be just as successful in the yards of Henderson and co.


----------



## Irish gal (30 January 2016)

Willie Mullins is the culmination of a racing dynasty that stretches back generations. He's father Paddy was a genius with horses, he trained Dawn Run after all and the apple didn't fall far from the tree. There was a wonderful documentary on Paddy and the Mullins family recently. Well worth watching if you can get hold of it 'Paddy Mullins - The Great Stayer'. Here's a clip 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXVlNiPkCWI


----------



## Mariposa (30 January 2016)

Today's racing just makes me so excited for the Festival! So many really impressive horses to look forward to!


----------



## Trules (31 January 2016)

''Today's racing just makes me so excited for the Festival! So many really impressive horses to look forward to''

I agree, yesterday's racing threw up some really exciting challengers to Mullins. I would love to see Smad Place win at Cheltenham. I do hope the Festival isn't a Mullins whitewash.


----------



## photo_jo (31 January 2016)

Did you see this EKW? The Irish class system explained - courtesy of Irish Racing :biggrin3::biggrin3:


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (31 January 2016)

Saw that lol! They should have used a different picture though as that's Faugheen in front of Arctic Fire and Nicholas Canyon - all 3 Mullins horses lol 

But yeah, its pretty much true at the moment!


----------



## Alec Swan (31 January 2016)

How many of the Mullins promoted 'Favourites' failed yesterday,  was it 3 or 4?

I agree with Adorable A,  it's a sorry day when we see either a Trainer or an Owner dominating our NH Racing.  I also agree that the best horses will win,  _almost_ regardless of the Trainer.

The Niccol yard do seem to be struggling,  in the face of those from the 'lesser' Trainers,  don't they?

Alec.


----------



## Orangehorse (31 January 2016)

It is like anything to do with horses, one minute everything is fine and dandy, the next minute everything goes wrong.
I was thinking that for years  Nicholls/Henderson seemed to have every class horse around, with maybe 6 or 7 other trainers doing well.

In the last couple of seasons though, there seem to be a lot of younger trainers coming to the fore and the winners are more spread out so the competition is red hot.  Lose a couple of stable stars to injury or retirement and there are plenty of other trainers looking for that good horse - and owner.


----------



## zaminda (1 February 2016)

It was good to see Alan King have such a good day, opened up the festival and made it more interesting. It does seem to go in peaks and troughs with trainers, horses are such fragile things, a bug can upset a season or more.


----------



## TeamChaser (1 February 2016)

Don't think Mullins has the Championship races sewn up by any means. Colin Tizzard may yet walk away with the Gold Cup and World Hurdle - now wouldn't that be something?! 

Faugheen should win the Champion Hurdle and Un de Sceaux just needs to stand up, but doesn't always! Vautour was so impressive in the JLT last year but I remain to be convinced he'll fully get the trip in the GC. Douvan just looks incredible and I don't think we have any novices to touch him this side of the water. And then of course Annie Power or Vroum Vroum Mag have mares sewn up with whichever one doesn't go for that probably stiffest competition for the mighty Thistlecrack

Well I'm pretty excited and can't wait to be there Champions day!!


----------



## Mariposa (1 February 2016)

TeamChaser said:



			Don't think Mullins has the Championship races sewn up by any means. Colin Tizzard may yet walk away with the Gold Cup and World Hurdle - now wouldn't that be something?!
		
Click to expand...

I honestly think Cue Card has as good a chance as any. He loves the track, he stays well, he's got a real turn of foot - it could happen!


----------



## TeamChaser (1 February 2016)

Mariposa said:



			I honestly think Cue Card has as good a chance as any. He loves the track, he stays well, he's got a real turn of foot - it could happen!
		
Click to expand...

I agree and would dearly love to see him win - my favourite horse in training!


----------



## Mariposa (1 February 2016)

TeamChaser said:



			I agree and would dearly love to see him win - my favourite horse in training!
		
Click to expand...

You have excellent taste! I think the world of him too


----------



## TeamChaser (1 February 2016)

Ah - the founder members of the Cue Card fan club then!


----------



## Mariposa (1 February 2016)

I know it was 6 years ago but I never grow bored of watching him win the Bumper at Cheltenham in 2010...look at him sprint up the hill! Brilliant! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCJmx6hlGtI


----------



## TeamChaser (1 February 2016)

Thanks for posting Mariposa, fab to see that again!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (1 February 2016)

It's rare for a Cheltenham Champion Bumper winner to go on to do anything. Hats off to him.


----------

